# Scratching Bottom Of Cage



## MJKHedgies (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi, 

Why do hedgehogs scratch the bottom of their cage? Is it only my hedgehog? How do I stop it? Is it normal?

TIA:grin:


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Lots of reasons. Some do it from stress, some from boredom, some just like to dig. So is it normal, yes and no. Depends on the hedgehog and situation.

I've had some that did a lot of digging when something was irritating them. Some when they were stressed. And I've had some that are just diggers. 

How long have you had your hedgehog, and what is its cage setup like.


----------



## MJKHedgies (Mar 28, 2016)

Only my one hedgehog does it (Posted about her about her not eating etc... in health.) She has a wheel, cat balls, snuggle sack and ceramic food and water bowls. She gets taken out everyday and sits and watches TV with me, goes out on the grass outside and sometimes comes to the shops with me.


----------



## teddythehedgie (Nov 22, 2015)

I think it is natural burrowing behaviour. My hedgehog scratches anything he can find, even fleece... or my hand!


----------



## Dumble (Feb 22, 2016)

Ya my hedgie will scratch at his fleece liner until he realizes it's not doing anything and the he moves on to the carefresh litter box and his fleece strips and then digs some more in there.


----------

